# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Libido en viagra vraag
Vraag 1: Weet iemand of er een goed libido verhogend middel is? Sinds mijn diagnose MS heb ik totaal geen zin meer in sex. Ik ben echt een of andere ijsklomp geworden. Iets wat ik mij anderhalf jaar terug echt NOOIT had kunnen voorstellen  :Frown: 

Vraag 2: Ik ben opzoek naar een site waar ik goedkoop, direct en discreet Viagra kan kopen. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Waarschijnlijk door mijn libido storingen werkt een erectie dus ook niet echt. (Zonder enige opwinding gebeurd er beneden ook bar weinig). Toch wil ik mijn vriendin wel bevredigen. Zij heeft immers wel "normale" Sexuele behoeftens.

Thanks alvast!

----------


## Ano

Vraag 1 : Libido power beweert heel veel maar of het echt werkt weet ik niet. Er zit Yohimbe in en dat geeft soms voedselvergiftiging als je het met chocolade of kaas eet.

Vraag 2: Neem eens een kijkje op http://www.viagra-online.be 
Het is een informatieve site en de leveranciers zijn zeker aan te raden.

----------


## Romy

Ano, 

Goeie tip ! Bedankt !

----------


## Gast Luckas

> Ano, 
> 
> Goeie tip ! Bedankt !


MS is een vekalking op de myeline schede van het ruggenmerg meestal
ter hoogte van de lenden door op deze plaats evt vragen aan arts waar
uw sclerose exact is en daar exact een neodymium magneet op te
plakken wordt de verkalking opgelost en keert de libido mogelijk vanzelf
terug...

----------


## Gast002

hoi, ik heb een vraag over het product libido 7, penis enlarger en nog veel meer zeggen ze. Wie weet of dit product echt je penis vergroot, bestaan er wel zo'n producten die dat doen? zo ja welke?
groetjes,
pieter

----------


## Gast18

Gast 002 :

De bestaande penisvergrotende pillen zoals Libido7; VigRX, Natural Gain Plus , Prosolution pillen werken allemaal heel langzaam in op de groei van de zwellichamen op de penis. Of het echt werkt hangt af van persoon tot persoon. Bij de ene man doet het echt werkelijk niks, bij de andere man zijn er na enkele weken al zichtbare resultaten, bijvoorbeeld verdikking of een groei met een centimeter of meer. 

De gouden raad is om deze pillen te nemen terwijl je penisvergrotende oefeningen doet zoals jelqing. Dat is een soort rekbeweging waarbij je dagelijks de penis een kwartiertje uitrekt. Hierdoor maak je microscopisch kleine -ongevaarlijke- scheurtjes in het penisweefsel die elke nacht door het lichaam terug worden gedicht omdat het nieuw penisweefselcellen aanmaakt. 

Het is op dat punt dat de penisvergrotende pillen echt van pas komen omdat zij specifieke voedende extracten bevatten die daarbij kunnen helpen. Doordat er verschillende ingredienten gecombineerd worden in deze pillen verhogen een aantal van die pillen, zoals libido7 ook het libido en de zaadproductie.

----------


## Kees

Het bericht van gast 002 is helemaal nieuw voor mij.
Voor zover mij bekend zijn er geen blijvende middelen om je penis te vergroten.
Er is wel een boel in de handel wat voornamelijk de bankrekening van de handelaar vergroot. Operatief ingrijpen is jammer genoeg de enige manier om het aanzicht van je penis te vergroten en ook dat is niet zonder risico.
Je zit hier misschien niet op te wachten maar zorg dat je niet gefixeerd raakt omtrent de lengte van de penis. De gemiddelde schedediepte is niet groter dan 10-12 centimeter. De doorsnee man houdt dan al over.

----------


## Gast18

Kees, kijk eens op http://www.thundersplace.org/forum ! 

Daar posten duizenden mannen dagelijks over hun penisvergroting! Ze doen aan oefeningen om de penis te verlengen zoals clamping en jelqen. Daarmee kan je dus wél je penis vergroten ! 

Over jelken vind je ook nog wat info op http://www.penismedia.com

----------


## Pientje

Waarom is je libido verlaagd?
Echt door MS of door psychische klachten?
Ik denk dat je je dat moet afvragen voor je dingen gaat opeten.

----------


## koolstofje

Maakt toch niet uit hoelang een post staat en of was die 10 jaar oud, ik kom ook even op dit draadje omdat Jungle Warefare de penis echt doet groeien, want dit is een groeihormoon mije is 2 cm gegroeit door dit spul, en voor meer zin in sex gebruik ik naNO vapor, nou ik kan de hele dag wel;-) Dus waar oude draadjes wel niet goed voor kunnen zijn. naNO vapor is voor veel meer dingen goed dan alleen sex

----------


## chris1972

Heb je wel eens MACA Amazonas Poeder geprobeerd???? 

zou ik eerder doen dan chemiche Viagra

----------


## javisst

Ik heb in het verleden een keer viagra online gekocht maar er zijn genoeg andere sites.Zoek gewoon even in google en je vindt genoeg mogelijkheden. ik was tevreden.succes!

----------


## StefJanssens

Meer informatie over viagra in het algemeen kan je via deze link terugvinden:
http://www.ingelicht.be/viagra-sc en hier http://www.vrijendoejezo.nl/erecties...s/viagra-kopen

----------


## Romy

Toch niet zo goed "ingelicht".

Bijvoorbeeld op de pagina over misbruik staat "Of Viagra daadwerkelijk de sportprestaties bevordert is nog niet bewezen." terwijl hier staat http://www.viagra-online.be/artikels...grote%20hoogte dat het wel bewezen is  :Stick Out Tongue: 


't beste !

----------


## christel1

Jongens of mannen... waarom stappen jullie bij een libidoprobleem gewoon niet naar de huisarts of de uroloog ? Dat zijn de geschikte personen die jullie kunnen helpen. 
Viagra moet voorzittig mee omgesprongen worden en is ongeschikt voor mensen met een hoge bloeddruk dus als je dit online gaat bestellen en je weet niet dat je bloeddruk te hoog is kan je eraan dood gaan.... Als je betaalt met Visa of met mastercard of gelijk welke kaart is de kans nog groot dat ze je oplichten en dat je gewoon een lege doos thuis krijgt of een nepviagrapil (die zal je dan wel niet het gewenste resultaat geven). 
Zoals elke vagina anders is, is ook elke penis anders en zoals elke vrouw anders is, is ook elke man anders, de ene man ziet liever kleine borsten, de andere liever grote borsten, de ene vrouw heeft liever een grote of dikke penis, bij de andere vrouw maakt het niet uit hoe groot, klein of dik hij is, als hij zijn werk maar kent.. .
En jullie mannen zijn nog in het voordeel, jullie zien al voor een deel welk vlees jullie in de kuip hebben (borsten) wij vrouwen moeten nog afwachten tot de broek afzakt om te zien wat we krijgen... maak dus jullie allemaal niet zo druk hoor, er wordt veel over gestoeft en dat heb je onder vrouwen niet zo echt ...

----------


## Robin4142

Viagra - http://trustedtabsrx.com

----------


## christel1

Robin, ik vraag juist om geen links te plaatsen naar buitenlandse verkopers en je doet het toch ? Aub, blijf in B of NL als je zo'n producten nodig hebt en doe dit dan wel onder doktersbegeleiding dan kom je niet voor onaangename verrassingen te staan... Denk toch eens na, je kan een product dat hier 10 € voor een pil kost misschien niet gaan vergelijken met iets wat in het buitenland nog geen € kost voor een pil.... je zou soms niet willen weten wat voor brol ze erin draaien hoor....

----------


## aloisduc

1. zoek naar Orviax
2. http://kamagra-jelly.nl/18-blauwe-erectiepil-bestellen

----------


## Hagenaar

> Vraag 1: Weet iemand of er een goed libido verhogend middel is? Sinds mijn diagnose MS heb ik totaal geen zin meer in sex. Ik ben echt een of andere ijsklomp geworden. Iets wat ik mij anderhalf jaar terug echt NOOIT had kunnen voorstellen 
> 
> Vraag 2: Ik ben opzoek naar een site waar ik goedkoop, direct en discreet Viagra kan kopen. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Waarschijnlijk door mijn libido storingen werkt een erectie dus ook niet echt. (Zonder enige opwinding gebeurd er beneden ook bar weinig). Toch wil ik mijn vriendin wel bevredigen. Zij heeft immers wel "normale" Sexuele behoeftens.
> 
> Thanks alvast!



Hallo 663,
Het beste is wat meer over de producten te lezen. Ieder wijst je een kant op. Er is zoveel te krijgen online en iedere leverancier is al europees bezig. Kijk bijvoorbeeld eens op http://www.androxan.nl 
Een gerenomeerd Duits merk wat daar razend populair is (deels omdat het natuurlijk is en dat het werkt!), produkten zijn gekeurd veilig door de staat en ook zelfs vrij verkrijgbaar in de apotheken aldaar. De site levert in NL / door heel europa en is discreet en snel. 

Een belangrijke tip... wat anderen ook al zeggen: libido is deels ook psygisch en MS versterkt dat negatieve gevoel. Een bezoek aan de huisarts hierover of zeker een MS specialist kan echt verder helpen. Je zult niet de enige zijn met deze problemen. Succes.

----------


## christel1

Sorry jongens, iets aanraden aan een MS patiënt is en blijft altijd gevaarlijk. Er bestaan geen wondermiddeltjes en als je nu viagra of gelijk welk ander product samen gaat nemen met je MS medicatie dan wordt het misschien een zeer gevaarlijke combinatie. 
Mijn neef heeft al van zijn 17-18 MS en is er nu 32 en hij heeft nooit een gewoon leven kunnen leiden/lijden door zijn MS. Hij neemt ongeveer 20 pillen per dag maar zeker geen viagra of een ander libidoverhogend medicijn. 
En misschien de forumregels er toch eens op na lezen, er mag geen reclame gemaakt worden voor betalende producten behalve met toelating van de administrator. 
Nog een fijne avond en weekend

----------


## veece

Ik zou proberen generic viagra het is geweldig voor me gewerkt. Ik was het kopen zonder recept hier http://www.nl.reliablemedicationrx.com

----------


## mo3rte

Ik bestel meestal de originele viagra via http://viagrakopen.org 
Heb er alleen nog maar positieve ervaringen mee gehad.

Heb paar dagen geleden Cialis besteld via cialisbestellen.be, het zou iets duurder zijn als viagra maar het zou minder bijwerkingen hebben..

----------


## saymyname

Notice: viagra sildenafil, kamagra potenzmittel & co doesn't improve your libido.

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

